# The 2012 Commuting Days & Mileage Thread



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Normbilt 
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 60
Fat Bike 16
Total Miles 76


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 60
Fat Bike 16
Total Miles 76

*JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 0
Total Miles 40*


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 120
Fat Bike 16
Total Miles 136*

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 0
Total Miles 40


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 120
Fat Bike 16
Total Miles 136
*
JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
SnowBike Miles 20
Total Miles 60*


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 6
Commuter Miles 180
Fat Bike 26
Total Miles 206*

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60


----------



## A girl from Seattle (May 3, 2007)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 6
Commuter Miles 180
Fat Bike 26
Total Miles 206

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

*A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91*

I had some issues with my bike commute plan last year... laziness for the first part of the year, then working at a distant locaton most of the last half of the year. Only 14 bike commutes in 2011!  I hope for at least 100 in 2012.


----------



## cdaddy (Nov 8, 2005)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 6
Commuter Miles 180
Fat Bike 26
Total Miles 206

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

*cdaddy
Commuter Days 5
Commuter Miles 63
Recreational Miles 0
Total Miles 63*


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 8
Commuter Miles 237
Fat Bike 26
Total Miles 263*

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 5
Commuter Miles 63
Recreational Miles 0
Total Miles 63


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Normbilt;8906900]Normbilt
Commuter Days 8
Commuter Miles 237
Fat Bike 26
Total Miles 263

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 5
Commuter Miles 63
Recreational Miles 0
Total Miles 63

Lidarman: 100% commuting non-car
*


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 11
Commuter Miles 319
Fat Bike 36
Total Miles 355 *

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 5
Commuter Miles 63
Recreational Miles 0
Total Miles 63

Lidarman: 100% commuting non-car


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

*I'm back!

Slowly getting back into the groove  !*

Normbilt
Commuter Days 11
Commuter Miles 319
Fat Bike 36
Total Miles 355 

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 5
Commuter Miles 63
Recreational Miles 0
Total Miles 63

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 2
Recreational Miles: 8.4
Total Miles: 8.4*

Lidarman: 100% commuting non-car


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 11
Commuter Miles 319
Fat Bike 36
Total Miles 355 

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 5
Commuter Miles 63
Recreational Miles 0
Total Miles 63

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 3
Recreational Miles: 8.4
Total Miles: 16.8*

Lidarman: 100% commuting non-car


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 12
Commuter Miles 347
Fat Bike 51
Total Miles 398*

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 5
Commuter Miles 63
Recreational Miles 0
Total Miles 63

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 3
Recreational Miles: 8.4
Total Miles: 16.8


----------



## cdaddy (Nov 8, 2005)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 12
Commuter Miles 347
Fat Bike 51
Total Miles 398

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60 

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 12
Commuter Miles 125
Recreational Miles 17
Total Miles 142 

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 3
Recreational Miles: 8.4
Total Miles: 16.8


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

(not sure if these are in any particular order)
Normbilt
Commuter Days 12
Commuter Miles 347
Fat Bike 51
Total Miles 398

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 12
Commuter Miles 125
Recreational Miles 17
Total Miles 142

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 3
Recreational Miles: 8.4
Total Miles: 16.8 

bedwards1000 
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 325
MTB Miles: 19


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 12
Commuter Miles 347
Fat Bike 51
Total Miles 398

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 12
Commuter Miles 125
Recreational Miles 17
Total Miles 142

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0*

bedwards1000 
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 325
MTB Miles: 19


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 15
Commuter Miles 433
Fat Bike 51
Total Miles 484 *

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 12
Commuter Miles 125
Recreational Miles 17
Total Miles 142

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000 
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 325
MTB Miles: 19


----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 15
Commuter Miles 433
Fat Bike 51
Total Miles 484

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 12
Commuter Miles 125
Recreational Miles 17
Total Miles 142

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000 
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 325
MTB Miles: 19

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 53
Total Miles: 89


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 16
Commuter Miles 460
Fat Bike 51
Total Miles 511*

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 12
Commuter Miles 125
Recreational Miles 17
Total Miles 142

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000 
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 325
MTB Miles: 19

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 53
Total Miles: 89


----------



## cdaddy (Nov 8, 2005)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 16
Commuter Miles 460
Fat Bike 51
Total Miles 511

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 17
Commuter Miles 186
Recreational Miles 17
Total Miles 203

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000 
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 325
MTB Miles: 19

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 53
Total Miles: 89


----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 16
Commuter Miles 460
Fat Bike 51
Total Miles 511

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 17
Commuter Miles 186
Recreational Miles 17
Total Miles 203

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000 
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 325
MTB Miles: 19

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 64
Total Miles: 100


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 16
Commuter Miles 460
Fat Bike 51
Total Miles 511

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 17
Commuter Miles 186
Recreational Miles 17
Total Miles 203

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 413
MTB Miles: 102

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 64
Total Miles: 100


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 16
Commuter Miles 460
Fat Bike 51
Total Miles 511

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 17
Commuter Miles 186
Recreational Miles 17
Total Miles 203

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 413
MTB Miles: 102

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 64
Total Miles: 100

rodar y rodar
January
Commutes :19/19
Bike mileage: 262


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 16
Commuter Miles 460
Fat Bike 51
Total Miles 511

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 17
Commuter Miles 186
Recreational Miles 17
Total Miles 203

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 413
MTB Miles: 102

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 64
Total Miles: 100

rodar y rodar
January
Commutes :19/19
Bike mileage: 262

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 17
Commuter Miles 488
Mountain / Fat Bike 66
Road Bike Ride 93
Total Miles 647*

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 17
Commuter Miles 186
Recreational Miles 17
Total Miles 203

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 413
MTB Miles: 102

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 64
Total Miles: 100

rodar y rodar
January
Commutes :19/19
Bike mileage: 262

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 18
Commuter Miles 516
Mountain / Fat Bike 66
Road Bike Ride 112
Total Miles 694*

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 17
Commuter Miles 186
Recreational Miles 17
Total Miles 203

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 413
MTB Miles: 102

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 64
Total Miles: 100

rodar y rodar
January
Commutes :19/19
Bike mileage: 262

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 20
Commuter Miles 574
Mountain / Fat Bike 66
Road Bike Ride 112
Total Miles 752*

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 17
Commuter Miles 186
Recreational Miles 17
Total Miles 203

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 413
MTB Miles: 102

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 64
Total Miles: 100

rodar y rodar
January
Commutes :19/19
Bike mileage: 262

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57


----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 20
Commuter Miles 574
Mountain / Fat Bike 66
Road Bike Ride 112
Total Miles 752

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 17
Commuter Miles 186
Recreational Miles 17
Total Miles 203

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 413
MTB Miles: 102

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 85
Total Miles: 121

rodar y rodar
January
Commutes :19/19
Bike mileage: 262

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 20
Commuter Miles 574
Mountain / Fat Bike 66
Road Bike Ride 112
Total Miles 752

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 17
Commuter Miles 186
Recreational Miles 17
Total Miles 203

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 563
MTB Miles: 236

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 85
Total Miles: 121

rodar y rodar
January
Commutes :19/19
Bike mileage: 262

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57


----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 20
Commuter Miles 574
Mountain / Fat Bike 66
Road Bike Ride 112
Total Miles 752

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 17
Commuter Miles 186
Recreational Miles 17
Total Miles 203

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 563
MTB Miles: 236

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
January
Commutes :19/19
Bike mileage: 262

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 22
Commuter Miles 629
Mountain / Fat Bike 82
Road Bike Ride 112
Total Miles 823 *

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 17
Commuter Miles 186
Recreational Miles 17
Total Miles 203

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 563
MTB Miles: 236

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
January
Commutes :19/19
Bike mileage: 262

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 22
Commuter Miles 629
Mountain / Fat Bike 82
Road Bike Ride 112
Total Miles 823 [/color][/b]

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 17
Commuter Miles 186
Recreational Miles 17
Total Miles 203

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 563
MTB Miles: 236

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
January
Commutes :19/19
Bike mileage: 262

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238 
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96


----------



## cdaddy (Nov 8, 2005)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 22
Commuter Miles 629
Mountain / Fat Bike 82
Road Bike Ride 112
Total Miles 823 [/color][/b]

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 27
Commuter Miles 298
Recreational Miles 29 :cryin:
Total Miles 327

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 563
MTB Miles: 236

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
January
Commutes :19/19
Bike mileage: 262

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238 
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

* Normbilt
Commuter Days 24
Commuter Miles 687
Mountain / Fat Bike 98
Road Bike Ride 112
Total Miles 897 *

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 27
Commuter Miles 298
Recreational Miles 29 
Total Miles 327

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 563
MTB Miles: 236

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
January
Commutes :19/19
Bike mileage: 262

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238 
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 24
Commuter Miles 687
Mountain / Fat Bike 98
Road Bike Ride 112
Total Miles 897

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 27
Commuter Miles 298
Recreational Miles 29 
Total Miles 327

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 563
MTB Miles: 236

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan-Feb
Commutes :38/38
Bike mileage: 557

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238 
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 24
Commuter Miles 687
Mountain / Fat Bike 98
Road Bike Ride 112
Total Miles 897

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 80
Recreational Miles 11
Total Miles 91

cdaddy
Commuter Days 27
Commuter Miles 298
Recreational Miles 29 
Total Miles 327

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 563
MTB Miles: 236

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan-Feb
Commutes :38/38
Bike mileage: 557

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238 
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 76
Recreational Miles:


----------



## A girl from Seattle (May 3, 2007)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 24
Commuter Miles 687
Mountain / Fat Bike 98
Road Bike Ride 112
Total Miles 897

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 27
Commuter Miles 298
Recreational Miles 29 
Total Miles 327

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 563
MTB Miles: 236

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan-Feb
Commutes :38/38
Bike mileage: 557

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238 
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 76
Recreational Miles:


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 24
Commuter Miles 687
Mountain / Fat Bike 98
Road Bike Ride 112
Total Miles 897

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 27
Commuter Miles 298
Recreational Miles 29
Total Miles 327

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1038
MTB Miles: 365

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan-Feb
Commutes :38/38
Bike mileage: 557

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 76
Recreational Miles:


----------



## cdaddy (Nov 8, 2005)

.....


----------



## cdaddy (Nov 8, 2005)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 24
Commuter Miles 687
Mountain / Fat Bike 98
Road Bike Ride 112
Total Miles 897

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1038
MTB Miles: 365

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan-Feb
Commutes :38/38
Bike mileage: 557

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 76
Recreational Miles:


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 24
Commuter Miles 687
Mountain / Fat Bike 98
Road Bike Ride 112
Total Miles 897

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1038
MTB Miles: 365

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan-Feb
Commutes :38/38
Bike mileage: 557

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 151
Recreational Miles:


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Shayne;9138231]Normbilt
Commuter Days 24
Commuter Miles 687
Mountain / Fat Bike 98
Road Bike Ride 112
Total Miles 897

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1038
MTB Miles: 365

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan-Feb
Commutes :38/38
Bike mileage: 557

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 151
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I dunno what`s up with Normbilt (you out there, Norm?), but until he and EB Rider show up, it looks like I get to hang out in the number two mileage spot for a while . Hopefull, they`ll post up and knock me back to where I`m more at home. Comming at ya, Bedwards!

Normbilt
Commuter Days 24
Commuter Miles 687
Mountain / Fat Bike 98
Road Bike Ride 112
Total Miles 897

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1038
MTB Miles: 365

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through March
Commutes: 54/54
Bike mileage: 1041

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 151
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for reminding me to make my entry in this thread rodar...I had forgotten about it. Clearly, I need to recreate more...

Normbilt
Commuter Days 24
Commuter Miles 687
Mountain / Fat Bike 98
Road Bike Ride 112
Total Miles 897

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1038
MTB Miles: 365

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through March
Commutes: 54/54
Bike mileage: 1041

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 151
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles: 

Woodway
Commuter Days: 47
Commuter miles: 1676
Recreational miles: 17


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome, Woodway!
It was a sweet three hours


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 44
Commuter Miles 1285
Mountain / Fat Bike 98
Road Bike Ride 114
Total Miles 1555*

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1038
MTB Miles: 365

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through March
Commutes: 54/54
Bike mileage: 1041

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 151
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 47
Commuter miles: 1676
Recreational miles: 17


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 44
Commuter Miles 1285
Mountain / Fat Bike 98
Road Bike Ride 114
Total Miles 1555

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1038
MTB Miles: 365

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through March
Commutes: 54/54
Bike mileage: 1041

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 256
Recreational Miles: 

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 47
Commuter miles: 1676
Recreational miles: 17


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 48
Commuter Miles 1398
Mountain / Fat Bike 98
Road Bike Ride 114
Total Miles 1668*

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1038
MTB Miles: 365

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through March
Commutes: 54/54
Bike mileage: 1041

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 256
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 47
Commuter miles: 1676
Recreational miles: 17


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 49
Commuter Miles 1427
Mountain / Fat Bike 124
Road Bike Ride 114
Total Miles 1723*

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1038
MTB Miles: 365

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through March
Commutes: 54/54
Bike mileage: 1041

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 256
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 47
Commuter miles: 1676
Recreational miles: 17


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 51
Commuter Miles 1487
Mountain / Fat Bike 124
Road Bike Ride 114
Total Miles 1783*

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1038
MTB Miles: 365

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through March
Commutes: 54/54
Bike mileage: 1041

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 256
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 47
Commuter miles: 1676
Recreational miles: 17


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 54
Commuter Miles 1577
Mountain / Fat Bike 124
Road Bike Ride 114
Total Miles 1873*

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1038
MTB Miles: 365

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through March
Commutes: 54/54
Bike mileage: 1041

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 256
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 47
Commuter miles: 1676
Recreational miles: 17


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 54
Commuter Miles 1577
Mountain / Fat Bike 124
Road Bike Ride 114
Total Miles 1873

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1038
MTB Miles: 365

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through March
Commutes: 54/54
Bike mileage: 1041

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 256
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

*Woodway
Commuter Days: 53
Commuter miles: 1892
Recreational miles: 123
Total miles: 2015*


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow, some serious mileage!
I'm not even close, but I only started a month ago

commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

Commuting sure seems to suck the life out of mtb'ing; I've noticed most everyone here commutes a lot more than just riding for fun.

I do intend on getting out one of the mtb's this very weekend.

Drew


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

dru said:


> Wow, some serious mileage!
> I'm not even close, but I only started a month ago
> 
> I've noticed most everyone here commutes a lot more than just riding for fun.


15 days in a month, you`re off to a good start!

Yeah, Woodway is setting a bad example for us :lol: 
But it depends on how you look at it- commuting CAN be riding for fun


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Some of my commuting miles ARE my MTB miles. Haven't quite caught woodway yet.

Normbilt
Commuter Days 54
Commuter Miles 1577
Mountain / Fat Bike 124
Road Bike Ride 114
Total Miles 1873

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 1638
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through March
Commutes: 54/54
Bike mileage: 1041

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 256
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 53
Commuter miles: 1892
Recreational miles: 123
Total miles: 2015

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice work dru!



rodar y rodar said:


> Yeah, Woodway is setting a bad example for us :lol:
> But it depends on how you look at it- commuting CAN be riding for fun


I just happen to live a long way from work. :thumbsup: I think commuting is a blast. Especially when my wife rides out to meet me in the evening and we ride home together!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 54
Commuter Miles 1577
Mountain / Fat Bike 124
Road Bike Ride 114
Total Miles 1873

JordyB
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 40
Recreational Miles 20
Total Miles 60

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 1638
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through March
Commutes: 54/54
Bike mileage: 1041

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 256
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 53
Commuter miles: 1892
Recreational miles: 123
Total miles: 2015

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20[/QUOTE]

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 474
Rec Miles 132
Total = 613


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 54
Commuter Miles 1577
Mountain / Fat Bike 124
Road Bike Ride 114
Total Miles 1873

*JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492*

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 1638
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through March
Commutes: 54/54
Bike mileage: 1041

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 256
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 53
Commuter miles: 1892
Recreational miles: 123
Total miles: 2015

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 474
Rec Miles 132
Total = 613


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 54
Commuter Miles 1577
Mountain / Fat Bike 124
Road Bike Ride 114
Total Miles 1873

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Miles: 23.0
Total Miles: 23.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 1638
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through March
Commutes: 54/54
Bike mileage: 1041

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 311
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 53
Commuter miles: 1892
Recreational miles: 123
Total miles: 2015

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 474
Rec Miles 132
Total = 613


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Finally got to log a couple of miles  !*

Normbilt
Commuter Days 54
Commuter Miles 1577
Mountain / Fat Bike 124
Road Bike Ride 114
Total Miles 1873

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 5
Recreational Miles: 25.0
Total Miles: 25.0*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 1638
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through March
Commutes: 54/54
Bike mileage: 1041

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 311
Recreational Miles:
 
J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 53
Commuter miles: 1892
Recreational miles: 123
Total miles: 2015

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 474
Rec Miles 132
Total = 613


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 54
Commuter Miles 1577
Mountain / Fat Bike 124
Road Bike Ride 114
Total Miles 1873

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 5
Recreational Miles: 25.0
Total Miles: 25.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 1638
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through March
Commutes: 54/54
Bike mileage: 1041

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 381
Recreational Miles:


J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 53
Commuter miles: 1892
Recreational miles: 123
Total miles: 2015

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 474
Rec Miles 132
Total = 613


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 65
Commuter Miles 1907
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2209*

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 5
Recreational Miles: 25.0
Total Miles: 25.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 1638
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through March
Commutes: 54/54
Bike mileage: 1041

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 381
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 53
Commuter miles: 1892
Recreational miles: 123
Total miles: 2015

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 474
Rec Miles 132
Total = 613


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 65
Commuter Miles 1907
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2209

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 5
Recreational Miles: 25.0
Total Miles: 25.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 1638
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through April
Commutes: 74/74
Bike mileage: 1462

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 381
Recreational Miles:


J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 53
Commuter miles: 1892
Recreational miles: 123
Total miles: 2015

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 474
Rec Miles 132
Total = 613


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Had a real ride today!! First real ride since last Sept. surgery. I was off from work today so I did a simulated commute to work. I didn't do as bad as I thought I would. It took me twice as long as pre-surgery time but I finished  !*

Normbilt
Commuter Days 65
Commuter Miles 1907
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2209

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 6
Recreational Miles: 99.0
Total Miles: 99.0*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 1638
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through April
Commutes: 74/74
Bike mileage: 1462

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 381
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 53
Commuter miles: 1892
Recreational miles: 123
Total miles: 2015

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 474
Rec Miles 132
Total = 613


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 65
Commuter Miles 1907
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2209

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 7
Recreational Miles: 123.0
Total Miles: 123.0*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 1638
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through April
Commutes: 74/74
Bike mileage: 1462

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 381
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 53
Commuter miles: 1892
Recreational miles: 123
Total miles: 2015

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 474
Rec Miles 132
Total = 613


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 65
Commuter Miles 1907
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2209

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 8
Recreational Miles: 147.0
Total Miles: 147.0*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 1638
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through April
Commutes: 74/74
Bike mileage: 1462

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 381
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 53
Commuter miles: 1892
Recreational miles: 123
Total miles: 2015

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 474
Rec Miles 132
Total = 613


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 65
Commuter Miles 1907
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2209

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 8
Recreational Miles: 147.0
Total Miles: 147.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 1638
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through April
Commutes: 74/74
Bike mileage: 1462

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 381
Recreational Miles:


J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 53
Commuter miles: 1892
Recreational miles: 123
Total miles: 2015

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144
Total = 773


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 65
Commuter Miles 1907
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2209

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 8
Recreational Miles: 147.0
Total Miles: 147.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 1638
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through April
Commutes: 74/74
Bike mileage: 1462

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 381
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 68
Commuter miles: 2432
Recreational miles: 144
Total miles: 2576

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144
Total = 773


----------



## cdaddy (Nov 8, 2005)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 65
Commuter Miles 1907
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2209

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 64
Commuter Miles 662
Recreational Miles 75
Total Miles 737 

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 8
Recreational Miles: 147.0
Total Miles: 147.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 1638
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through April
Commutes: 74/74
Bike mileage: 1462

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 381
Recreational Miles:


J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 68
Commuter miles: 2432
Recreational miles: 144
Total miles: 2576

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144
Total = 773


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 65
Commuter Miles 1907
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2209

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 64
Commuter Miles 662
Recreational Miles 75
Total Miles 737 

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 8
Recreational Miles: 147.0
Total Miles: 147.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 1638
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through April
Commutes: 74/74
Bike mileage: 1462

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 436
Recreational Miles: 


J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 68
Commuter miles: 2432
Recreational miles: 144
Total miles: 2576

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144
Total = 773


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479*

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 8
Recreational Miles: 147.0
Total Miles: 147.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 1638
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through April
Commutes: 74/74
Bike mileage: 1462

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 381
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 68
Commuter miles: 2432
Recreational miles: 144
Total miles: 2576

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144
Total = 773


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 9
Recreational Miles: 167.0
Total Miles: 167.0*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 1638
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through April
Commutes: 74/74
Bike mileage: 1462

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 381
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 68
Commuter miles: 2432
Recreational miles: 144
Total miles: 2576

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144
Total = 773


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 10
Recreational Miles: 177.0
Total Miles: 177.0*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 1638
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through April
Commutes: 74/74
Bike mileage: 1462

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 381
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 68
Commuter miles: 2432
Recreational miles: 144
Total miles: 2576

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144
Total = 773


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 11
Recreational Miles: 197.0
Total Miles: 197.0*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 1638
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through April
Commutes: 74/74
Bike mileage: 1462

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 32
Commuter miles bus:274
Commuter Miles ridden: 238
Total riding miles: 312
Total days using a car to commute: 0
Total $ saved (based on my vehicle and that I have a bus pass): $96

Shayne
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 381
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 68
Commuter miles: 2432
Recreational miles: 144
Total miles: 2576

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144
Total = 773


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479[/COLOR]

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

]CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 11
Recreational Miles: 197.0
Total Miles: 197.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 1638
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through April
Commutes: 74/74
Bike mileage: 1462

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

*Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0*

Shayne
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 381
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 68
Commuter miles: 2432
Recreational miles: 144
Total miles: 2576

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144
Total = 773


----------



## ucbsupafly (Apr 13, 2012)

Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479[/COLOR]

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

]CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 11
Recreational Miles: 197.0
Total Miles: 197.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 1638
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Through April
Commutes: 74/74
Bike mileage: 1462

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

*Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0*

Shayne
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 381
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 68
Commuter miles: 2432
Recreational miles: 144
Total miles: 2576

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly
Commuter Days: 5 (Since May 10th)
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreational Miles: 37
Total Miles: 94


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Recreational Days: 11
Recreational Miles: 197.0
Total Miles: 197.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 1638
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through May:
Commutes: 95/95
Bike mileage: 1834

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 381
Recreational Miles:


J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 68
Commuter miles: 2432
Recreational miles: 144
Total miles: 2576

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly
Commuter Days: 5 (Since May 10th)
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreational Miles: 37
Total Miles: 94


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 20.0
Recreational Days: 11
Recreational Miles: 197.0
Total Miles: 217.0*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 1638
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through May:
Commutes: 95/95
Bike mileage: 1834

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 381
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 68
Commuter miles: 2432
Recreational miles: 144
Total miles: 2576

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly
Commuter Days: 5 (Since May 10th)
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreational Miles: 37
Total Miles: 94


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 20.0
Recreational Days: 11
Recreational Miles: 197.0
Total Miles: 217.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 67
Commuter Miles: 1638
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through May:
Commutes: 95/95
Bike mileage: 1834

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 381
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly
Commuter Days: 5 (Since May 10th)
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreational Miles: 37
Total Miles: 94


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 20.0
Recreational Days: 11
Recreational Miles: 197.0
Total Miles: 217.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 94
Commuter Miles: 2314
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through May:
Commutes: 95/95
Bike mileage: 1834

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 381
Recreational Miles:


J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly
Commuter Days: 5 (Since May 10th)
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreational Miles: 37
Total Miles: 94


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 10.0
Total Commuter Miles: 30.5
Recreational Days: 11
Recreational Miles: 
Total Recreational Miles: 197.0
Total Miles: 247.5*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 94
Commuter Miles: 2314
MTB Miles: 496
 
rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through May:
Commutes: 95/95
Bike mileage: 1834

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 381
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly
Commuter Days: 5 (Since May 10th)
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreational Miles: 37
Total Miles: 94


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 10.0
Total Commuter Miles: 30.5
Recreational Days: 11
Recreational Miles: 
Total Recreational Miles: 197.0
Total Miles: 247.5

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 94
Commuter Miles: 2314
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through May:
Commutes: 95/95
Bike mileage: 1834

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:


J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly
Commuter Days: 5 (Since May 10th)
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreational Miles: 37
Total Miles: 94


----------



## ucbsupafly (Apr 13, 2012)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 10.0
Total Commuter Miles: 30.5
Recreational Days: 11
Recreational Miles: 
Total Recreational Miles: 197.0
Total Miles: 247.5

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 94
Commuter Miles: 2314
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through May:
Commutes: 95/95
Bike mileage: 1834

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6 
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 10.0
Total Commuter Miles: 30.5
Recreational Days: 13
Recreational Miles: 7
Total Recreational Miles: 227.4
Total Miles: 277.9*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 94
Commuter Miles: 2314
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through May:
Commutes: 95/95
Bike mileage: 1834

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6 
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 24.0
Total Commuter Miles: 54.5
Recreational Days: 13
Recreational Miles: 7
Total Recreational Miles: 227.4
Total Miles: 301.9*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 94
Commuter Miles: 2314
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through May:
Commutes: 95/95
Bike mileage: 1834

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6 
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Total Commuter Miles: 71.9
Recreational Days: 13
Recreational Miles: 7
Total Recreational Miles: 227.4
Total Miles: 373.8*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 94
Commuter Miles: 2314
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through May:
Commutes: 95/95
Bike mileage: 1834

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6 
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 34.8
Total Commuter Miles: 106.7
Recreational Days: 13
Recreational Miles: 7
Total Recreational Miles: 227.4
Total Miles: 408.6*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 94
Commuter Miles: 2314
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through May:
Commutes: 95/95
Bike mileage: 1834

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6 
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Total Commuter Miles: 124.1
Recreational Days: 13
Recreational Miles: 7
Total Recreational Miles: 301.9
Total Miles: 426.0*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 94
Commuter Miles: 2314
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through May:
Commutes: 95/95
Bike mileage: 1834

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6 
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Total Commuter Miles: 124.1
Recreational Days: 14
Recreational Miles: 40
Total Recreational Miles: 341.9
Total Miles: 466.0*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 94
Commuter Miles: 2314
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through May:
Commutes: 95/95
Bike mileage: 1834

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6 
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Total Commuter Miles: 124.1
Recreational Days: 15
Recreational Miles: 10
Total Recreational Miles: 351.9
Total Miles: 476.0*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 94
Commuter Miles: 2314
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through May:
Commutes: 95/95
Bike mileage: 1834

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6 
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 24.0
Total Commuter Miles: 148.1
Recreational Days: 15
Recreational Miles: 10
Total Recreational Miles: 351.9
Total Miles: 500.0*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 94
Commuter Miles: 2314
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through May:
Commutes: 95/95
Bike mileage: 1834

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6 
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 24.0
Total Commuter Miles: 148.1
Recreational Days: 15
Recreational Miles: 10
Total Recreational Miles: 351.9
Total Miles: 500.0

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 94
Commuter Miles: 2314
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
through June:
Commutes: 109/109
Bike mileage: 2296

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6 
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Longest ride ever! 57.5 miles.*

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 24.0
Total Commuter Miles: 148.1
Recreational Days: 16
Recreational Miles: 57.5
Total Recreational Miles: 409.4
Total Miles: 557.5

* bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 94
Commuter Miles: 2314
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
through June:
Commutes: 109/109
Bike mileage: 2296

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6 
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 24.0
Total Commuter Miles: 172.1
Recreational Days: 16
Recreational Miles: 57.5
Total Recreational Miles: 409.4
Total Miles: 581.5

* bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 94
Commuter Miles: 2314
MTB Miles: 496

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
through June:
Commutes: 109/109
Bike mileage: 2296

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6 
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 24.0
Total Commuter Miles: 172.1
Recreational Days: 16
Recreational Miles: 57.5
Total Recreational Miles: 409.4
Total Miles: 581.5

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 111
Commuter Miles: 2739
MTB Miles: 545 (I really need to get out on this more)

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
through June:
Commutes: 109/109
Bike mileage: 2296

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 48.0
Total Commuter Miles: 220.1
Recreational Days: 16
Recreational Miles: 57.5
Total Recreational Miles: 409.4
Total Miles: 629.5*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 111
Commuter Miles: 2739
MTB Miles: 545 (I really need to get out on this more)
 
rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
through June:
Commutes: 109/109
Bike mileage: 2296

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 48.0
Total Commuter Miles: 220.1
Recreational Days: 17
Recreational Miles: 40
Total Recreational Miles: 449.4
Total Miles: 669.5*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 111
Commuter Miles: 2739
MTB Miles: 545 (I really need to get out on this more)
 
rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
through June:
Commutes: 109/109
Bike mileage: 2296

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Total Commuter Miles: 237.5
Recreational Days: 17
Recreational Miles: 40
Total Recreational Miles: 449.4
Total Miles: 686.9*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 111
Commuter Miles: 2739
MTB Miles: 545 (I really need to get out on this more)
 
rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
through June:
Commutes: 109/109
Bike mileage: 2296

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Total Commuter Miles: 254.9
Recreational Days: 17
Recreational Miles: 40
Total Recreational Miles: 449.4
Total Miles: 704.3*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 111
Commuter Miles: 2739
MTB Miles: 545 (I really need to get out on this more)
 
rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
through June:
Commutes: 109/109
Bike mileage: 2296

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Total Commuter Miles: 254.9
Recreational Days: 18
Recreational Miles: 24
Total Recreational Miles: 473.4
Total Miles: 728.3*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 111
Commuter Miles: 2739
MTB Miles: 545 (I really need to get out on this more)
 
rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
through June:
Commutes: 109/109
Bike mileage: 2296

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Total Commuter Miles: 254.9
Recreational Days: 18
Recreational Miles: 24
Total Recreational Miles: 473.4
Total Miles: 728.3

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 111
Commuter Miles: 2739
MTB Miles: 545 (I really need to get out on this more)

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
through June:
Commutes: 109/109
Bike mileage: 2296

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

*hunter006 (updated 7/22)
Commuter Days: 130
Commuter Miles: 4,917 mi
Recreational Miles: 1,378 mi
Total Miles: 6,295 mi*


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Total Commuter Miles: 254.9
Recreational Days: 20
Recreational Miles: 31.4
Total Recreational Miles: 504.8
Total Miles: 759.7*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 111
Commuter Miles: 2739
MTB Miles: 545 (I really need to get out on this more)
 
rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
through June:
Commutes: 109/109
Bike mileage: 2296

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Total Commuter Miles: 272.3
Recreational Days: 20
Recreational Miles: 31.4
Total Recreational Miles: 504.8
Total Miles: 777.1*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 111
Commuter Miles: 2739
MTB Miles: 545 (I really need to get out on this more)
 
rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
through June:
Commutes: 109/109
Bike mileage: 2296

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Total Commuter Miles: 289.7
Recreational Days: 20
Recreational Miles: 31.4
Total Recreational Miles: 504.8
Total Miles: 794.5*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 111
Commuter Miles: 2739
MTB Miles: 545 (I really need to get out on this more)
 
rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
through June:
Commutes: 109/109
Bike mileage: 2296

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Total Commuter Miles: 289.7
Recreational Days: 20
Recreational Miles: 31.4
Total Recreational Miles: 504.8
Total Miles: 794.5

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 125
Commuter Miles: 3089
MTB Miles: 618
Total Miles: 3257

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
through June:
Commutes: 109/109
Bike mileage: 2296

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523
*
CDA 455
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Total Commuter Miles: 307.1
Recreational Days: 20
Recreational Miles: 31.4
Total Recreational Miles: 504.8
Total Miles: 811.9*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 125
Commuter Miles: 3089
MTB Miles: 618
Total Miles: 3257

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
through June:
Commutes: 109/109
Bike mileage: 2296

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523
*
CDA 455
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 9
Total Commuter Miles: 316.1
Recreational Days: 20
Recreational Miles: 31.4
Total Recreational Miles: 504.8
Total Miles: 820.9*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 125
Commuter Miles: 3089
MTB Miles: 618
Total Miles: 3257

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
through June:
Commutes: 109/109
Bike mileage: 2296

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 9
Total Commuter Miles: 316.1
Recreational Days: 20
Recreational Miles: 31.4
Total Recreational Miles: 504.8
Total Miles: 820.9

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 125
Commuter Miles: 3089
MTB Miles: 618
Total Miles: 3257

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through July:
128 work days
128 bike commutes

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 18
Commuter Miles: 24
Total Commuter Miles: 340.1
Recreational Days: 20
Recreational Miles: 31.4
Total Recreational Miles: 504.8
Total Miles: 844.9
* 
bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 125
Commuter Miles: 3089
MTB Miles: 618
Total Miles: 3257

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through July:
128 work days
128 bike commutes

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 18
Commuter Miles: 24
Total Commuter Miles: 340.1
Recreational Days: 20
Recreational Miles: 31.4
Total Recreational Miles: 504.8
Total Miles: 844.9

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 125
Commuter Miles: 3089
MTB Miles: 618
Total Miles: 3257

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through July:
128 work days
128 bike commutes

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Me thinks you copied everybody's miles from sometime back in the spring.
Might want to fix that.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 72
Total Commuter Miles: 412.1
Recreational Days: 20
Recreational Miles: 31.4
Total Recreational Miles: 504.8
Total Miles: 916.9*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 125
Commuter Miles: 3089
MTB Miles: 618
Total Miles: 3257

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through July:
128 work days
128 bike commutes

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 72
Total Commuter Miles: 412.1
Recreational Days: 21
Recreational Miles: 17.4
Total Recreational Miles: 522.2
Total Miles: 934.3*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 125
Commuter Miles: 3089
MTB Miles: 618
Total Miles: 3257

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through July:
128 work days
128 bike commutes

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles: 18
Total Commuter Miles: 430.1
Recreational Days: 21
Recreational Miles: 17.4
Total Recreational Miles: 522.2
Total Miles: 952.3*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 125
Commuter Miles: 3089
MTB Miles: 618
Total Miles: 3257

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through July:
128 work days
128 bike commutes

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 42.4
Total Commuter Miles: 472.5
Recreational Days: 21
Recreational Miles: 17.4
Total Recreational Miles: 522.2
Total Miles: 994.7*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 125
Commuter Miles: 3089
MTB Miles: 618
Total Miles: 3257

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through July:
128 work days
128 bike commutes

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 25
Commuter Miles: 21.2
Total Commuter Miles: 493.7
Recreational Days: 21
Recreational Miles: 17.4
Total Recreational Miles: 522.2
Total Miles: 1015.9*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 125
Commuter Miles: 3089
MTB Miles: 618
Total Miles: 3257

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through July:
128 work days
128 bike commutes

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 21.2
Total Commuter Miles: 514.9
Recreational Days: 21
Recreational Miles: 17.4
Total Recreational Miles: 522.2
Total Miles: 1037.1*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 125
Commuter Miles: 3089
MTB Miles: 618
Total Miles: 3257

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through July:
128 work days
128 bike commutes

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 21.2
Total Commuter Miles: 514.9
Recreational Days: 21
Recreational Miles: 17.4
Total Recreational Miles: 522.2
Total Miles: 1037.1

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 138
Commuter Miles: 3414
MTB Miles: 705
Total Miles: 3741

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through July:
128 work days
128 bike commutes

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 84
Commuter miles: 3008
Recreational miles: 285
Total miles: 3293

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 21.2
Total Commuter Miles: 514.9
Recreational Days: 21
Recreational Miles: 17.4
Total Recreational Miles: 522.2
Total Miles: 1037.1

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 138
Commuter Miles: 3414
MTB Miles: 705
Total Miles: 3741

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through July:
128 work days
128 bike commutes

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

*Woodway
Commuter Days: 119
Commuter miles: 4236
Recreational miles: 764
Total miles: 5000*

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

 A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 21.2
Total Commuter Miles: 536.1
Recreational Days: 21
Recreational Miles: 17.4
Total Recreational Miles: 522.2
Total Miles: 1058.3*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 138
Commuter Miles: 3414
MTB Miles: 705
Total Miles: 3741

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through July:
128 work days
128 bike commutes

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 119
Commuter miles: 4236
Recreational miles: 764
Total miles: 5000
 
dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 21.2
Total Commuter Miles: 536.1
Recreational Days: 22
Recreational Miles: 10.0
Total Recreational Miles: 532.2
Total Miles: 1068.3*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 138
Commuter Miles: 3414
MTB Miles: 705
Total Miles: 3741

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through July:
128 work days
128 bike commutes

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 119
Commuter miles: 4236
Recreational miles: 764
Total miles: 5000
 
dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 45.0
Total Commuter Miles: 581.1
Recreational Days: 22
Recreational Miles: 10.0
Total Recreational Miles: 532.2
Total Miles: 1113.3*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 138
Commuter Miles: 3414
MTB Miles: 705
Total Miles: 3741

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan through July:
128 work days
128 bike commutes

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 119
Commuter miles: 4236
Recreational miles: 764
Total miles: 5000
 
dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 45.0
Total Commuter Miles: 581.1
Recreational Days: 22
Recreational Miles: 10.0
Total Recreational Miles: 532.2
Total Miles: 1113.3

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 138
Commuter Miles: 3414
MTB Miles: 705
Total Miles: 3741

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
through August:
148 work days
148 bike commutes

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 119
Commuter miles: 4236
Recreational miles: 764
Total miles: 5000
 
dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 21.2
Total Commuter Miles: 602.3
Recreational Days: 22
Recreational Miles: 10.0
Total Recreational Miles: 532.2
Total Miles: 1134.5*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 138
Commuter Miles: 3414
MTB Miles: 705
Total Miles: 3741

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
through August:
148 work days
148 bike commutes

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 84
Commuter miles bus 461
Commuter Miles ridden: 883
Total riding miles: 1643
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 119
Commuter miles: 4236
Recreational miles: 764
Total miles: 5000
 
dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 21.2
Total Commuter Miles: 602.3[/COLOR]
Recreational Days: 22
Recreational Miles: 10.0
Total Recreational Miles: 532.2
Total Miles: 1134.5[/COLOR][/B]

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 138
Commuter Miles: 3414
MTB Miles: 705
Total Miles: 3741

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
through August:
148 work days
148 bike commutes

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

*Lidarman
Commuter days: 127
Commuter Miles ridden: 1597
Total riding miles: 3083
Total days using a car to commute: 0
*
Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 119
Commuter miles: 4236
Recreational miles: 764
Total miles: 5000
 
dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700[/QUOTE]


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 21.2
Total Commuter Miles: 602.3
Recreational Days: 23
Recreational Miles: 14.0
Total Recreational Miles: 546.2
Total Miles: 1148.5*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 138
Commuter Miles: 3414
MTB Miles: 705
Total Miles: 3741

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
through August:
148 work days
148 bike commutes

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 127
Commuter Miles ridden: 1597
Total riding miles: 3083
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 119
Commuter miles: 4236
Recreational miles: 764
Total miles: 5000
 
dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 54.6
Total Commuter Miles: 656.9
Recreational Days: 23
Recreational Miles: 14.0
Total Recreational Miles: 546.2
Total Miles: 1203.1*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 138
Commuter Miles: 3414
MTB Miles: 705
Total Miles: 3741

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
through August:
148 work days
148 bike commutes

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 127
Commuter Miles ridden: 1597
Total riding miles: 3083
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 119
Commuter miles: 4236
Recreational miles: 764
Total miles: 5000
 
dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700


----------



## mzinn23 (Sep 20, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 54.6
Total Commuter Miles: 656.9
Recreational Days: 23
Recreational Miles: 14.0
Total Recreational Miles: 546.2
Total Miles: 1203.1

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 138
Commuter Miles: 3414
MTB Miles: 705
Total Miles: 3741

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
through August:
148 work days
148 bike commutes

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 127
Commuter Miles ridden: 1597
Total riding miles: 3083
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 119
Commuter miles: 4236
Recreational miles: 764
Total miles: 5000

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700 

mzinn23
Commuter Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 170
Recreational Miles: Not sure


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 34
Commuter Miles: 36.3
Total Commuter Miles: 693.2*
*Recreational Days: 23
Recreational Miles: 14.0
Total Recreational Miles: 546.2
Total Miles: 1239.4*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 138
Commuter Miles: 3414
MTB Miles: 705
Total Miles: 3741

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
through August:
148 work days
148 bike commutes

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 127
Commuter Miles ridden: 1597
Total riding miles: 3083
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 119
Commuter miles: 4236
Recreational miles: 764
Total miles: 5000

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700

mzinn23
Commuter Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 170
Recreational Miles: Not sure


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 12.1
Total Commuter Miles: 705.3*
*Recreational Days: 23
Recreational Miles: 14.0
Total Recreational Miles: 546.2
Total Miles: 1251.5*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 138
Commuter Miles: 3414
MTB Miles: 705
Total Miles: 3741

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
through August:
148 work days
148 bike commutes

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 127
Commuter Miles ridden: 1597
Total riding miles: 3083
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 119
Commuter miles: 4236
Recreational miles: 764
Total miles: 5000

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700

mzinn23
Commuter Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 170
Recreational Miles: Not sure


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 24.2
Total Commuter Miles: 729.5*
*Recreational Days: 23
Recreational Miles: 14.0
Total Recreational Miles: 546.2
Total Miles: 1275.7*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 138
Commuter Miles: 3414
MTB Miles: 705
Total Miles: 3741

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
through August:
148 work days
148 bike commutes

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 127
Commuter Miles ridden: 1597
Total riding miles: 3083
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 119
Commuter miles: 4236
Recreational miles: 764
Total miles: 5000

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700

mzinn23
Commuter Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 170
Recreational Miles: Not sure


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 24.2
Total Commuter Miles: 729.5
Recreational Days: 23
Recreational Miles: 14.0
Total Recreational Miles: 546.2
Total Miles: 1275.7

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 138
Commuter Miles: 3414
MTB Miles: 705
Total Miles: 3741

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan-Sep
Commutes: 163/163
Estimated commute mileage: 1027

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 127
Commuter Miles ridden: 1597
Total riding miles: 3083
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 119
Commuter miles: 4236
Recreational miles: 764
Total miles: 5000

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700 

mzinn23
Commuter Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 170
Recreational Miles: Not sure


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 24.2
Total Commuter Miles: 729.5
Recreational Days: 23
Recreational Miles: 14.0
Total Recreational Miles: 546.2
Total Miles: 1275.7

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 166
Commuter Miles: 4088
MTB Miles: 809
Total Miles: 4507

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan-Sep
Commutes: 163/163
Estimated commute mileage: 1027

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 127
Commuter Miles ridden: 1597
Total riding miles: 3083
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 119
Commuter miles: 4236
Recreational miles: 764
Total miles: 5000

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
Commuter Miles: 629
Rec Miles 144

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700

mzinn23
Commuter Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 170
Recreational Miles: Not sure


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 24.2
Total Commuter Miles: 729.5
Recreational Days: 23
Recreational Miles: 14.0
Total Recreational Miles: 546.2
Total Miles: 1275.7

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 166
Commuter Miles: 4088
MTB Miles: 809
Total Miles: 4507

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan-Sep
Commutes: 163/163
Estimated commute mileage: 1027

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 127
Commuter Miles ridden: 1597
Total riding miles: 3083
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 119
Commuter miles: 4236
Recreational miles: 764
Total miles: 5000

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
total 2093 
added up my greenliteride & endo miles today
(switched midyear to help VT win the Nat'l Bike Challenge :thumbsup

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700

mzinn23
Commuter Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 170
Recreational Miles: Not sure


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 24.2
Total Commuter Miles: 729.5
* *Recreational Days: 27
Recreational Miles: 35.0
Total Recreational Miles: 581.2
Total Miles: 1310.7*
 
bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 166
Commuter Miles: 4088
MTB Miles: 809
Total Miles: 4507

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan-Sep
Commutes: 163/163
Estimated commute mileage: 1027

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 127
Commuter Miles ridden: 1597
Total riding miles: 3083
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 119
Commuter miles: 4236
Recreational miles: 764
Total miles: 5000

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
total 2093 
added up my greenliteride & endo miles today
(switched midyear to help VT win the Nat'l Bike Challenge :thumbsup

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700

mzinn23
Commuter Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 170
Recreational Miles: Not sure


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 24.2
Total Commuter Miles: 729.5
Recreational Days: 27
Recreational Miles: 35.0
Total Recreational Miles: 581.2
Total Miles: 1310.7

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 166
Commuter Miles: 4088
MTB Miles: 809
Total Miles: 4507

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan-Sep
Commutes: 163/163
Estimated commute mileage: 1027

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 127
Commuter Miles ridden: 1597
Total riding miles: 3083
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

 Woodway
Commuter Days: 152
Commuter miles: 5459
Recreational miles: 884
Total miles: 6343 

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
total 2093 
added up my greenliteride & endo miles today
(switched midyear to help VT win the Nat'l Bike Challenge )

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 220
Recreational Miles: 700

mzinn23
Commuter Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 170
Recreational Miles: Not sure


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 24.2
Total Commuter Miles: 729.5
Recreational Days: 27
Recreational Miles: 35.0
Total Recreational Miles: 581.2
Total Miles: 1310.7

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 166
Commuter Miles: 4088
MTB Miles: 809
Total Miles: 4507

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan-Sep
Commutes: 163/163
Estimated commute mileage: 1027

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 127
Commuter Miles ridden: 1597
Total riding miles: 3083
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 152
Commuter miles: 5459
Recreational miles: 884
Total miles: 6343 

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
total 2093 
added up my greenliteride & endo miles today
(switched midyear to help VT win the Nat'l Bike Challenge )

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 25
Commuter Miles: 500
Recreational Miles: 1000

mzinn23
Commuter Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 170
Recreational Miles: Not sure


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 24.2
Total Commuter Miles: 729.5
Recreational Days: 27
Recreational Miles: 35.0
Total Recreational Miles: 581.2
Total Miles: 1310.7

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 166
Commuter Miles: 4088
MTB Miles: 809
Total Miles: 4507

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan-Sep
Commutes: 163/163
Estimated commute mileage: 1027

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 127
Commuter Miles ridden: 1597
Total riding miles: 3083
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 152
Commuter miles: 5459
Recreational miles: 884
Total miles: 6343 

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
total 2093 
added up my greenliteride & endo miles today
(switched midyear to help VT win the Nat'l Bike Challenge )

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 25
Commuter Miles: 500
Recreational Miles: 1000

mzinn23
Commuter Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 170
Recreational Miles: Not sure

bikeCOLORADO
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 895
Recreational Miles: 293


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 24.2
Total Commuter Miles: 729.5
Recreational Days: 27
Recreational Miles: 35.0
Total Recreational Miles: 581.2
Total Miles: 1310.7

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 166
Commuter Miles: 4088
MTB Miles: 809
Total Miles: 4507

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan-Oct
Commutes: 190/190
Estimated commute miles: 1197

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 127
Commuter Miles ridden: 1597
Total riding miles: 3083
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 152
Commuter miles: 5459
Recreational miles: 884
Total miles: 6343 

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
total 2093 
added up my greenliteride & endo miles today
(switched midyear to help VT win the Nat'l Bike Challenge )

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 25
Commuter Miles: 500
Recreational Miles: 1000

mzinn23
Commuter Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 170
Recreational Miles: Not sure

bikeCOLORADO
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 895
Recreational Miles: 293


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 24.2
Total Commuter Miles: 729.5
Recreational Days: 29
Recreational Miles: 58.0
Total Recreational Miles: 639.2
Total Miles: 1368.7*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 166
Commuter Miles: 4088
MTB Miles: 809
Total Miles: 4507

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan-Oct
Commutes: 190/190
Estimated commute miles: 1197

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 127
Commuter Miles ridden: 1597
Total riding miles: 3083
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 152
Commuter miles: 5459
Recreational miles: 884
Total miles: 6343

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
total 2093 
added up my greenliteride & endo miles today
(switched midyear to help VT win the Nat'l Bike Challenge )

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 25
Commuter Miles: 500
Recreational Miles: 1000

mzinn23
Commuter Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 170
Recreational Miles: Not sure

bikeCOLORADO
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 895
Recreational Miles: 293


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 24.2
Total Commuter Miles: 729.5
Recreational Days: 29
Recreational Miles: 58.0
Total Recreational Miles: 639.2
Total Miles: 1368.7

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 166
Commuter Miles: 4088
MTB Miles: 809
Total Miles: 4507

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan-Oct
Commutes: 190/190
Estimated commute miles: 1197

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 127
Commuter Miles ridden: 1597
Total riding miles: 3083
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 152
Commuter miles: 5459
Recreational miles: 884
Total miles: 6343

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
total 2093 
added up my greenliteride & endo miles today
(switched midyear to help VT win the Nat'l Bike Challenge )

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 25
Commuter Miles: 500
Recreational Miles: 1000

mzinn23
Commuter Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 170
Recreational Miles: Not sure

bikeCOLORADO
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 895
Recreational Miles: 293

*Dalton
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1528*


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 24.2
Total Commuter Miles: 729.5
Recreational Days: 29
Recreational Miles: 58.0
Total Recreational Miles: 639.2
Total Miles: 1368.7

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 166
Commuter Miles: 4088
MTB Miles: 809
Total Miles: 4507

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan-Oct
Commutes: 190/190
Estimated commute miles: 1197

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 127
Commuter Miles ridden: 1597
Total riding miles: 3083
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 152
Commuter miles: 5459
Recreational miles: 884
Total miles: 6343

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
total 2093
added up my greenliteride & endo miles today
(switched midyear to help VT win the Nat'l Bike Challenge )

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 25
Commuter Miles: 500
Recreational Miles: 1000

mzinn23
Commuter Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 170
Recreational Miles: Not sure

bikeCOLORADO
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 895
Recreational Miles: 293

Dalton
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1528

*hunter006 - Last updated 17-Dec-2012
Commuter days: 195 (Have been sick & on vacation a lot this year)
Estimated commuter miles: 8500.
Total miles: 9287 mi*


----------



## maryinbulb (Dec 20, 2012)

kate
Commuter Days 11
Commuter Miles 319
Fat Bike 36
Total Miles 355


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Holy crap miles!!!


hunter006 said:


> *hunter006 - Last updated 17-Dec-2012
> Commuter days: 195 (Have been sick & on vacation a lot this year)
> Estimated commuter miles: 8500.
> Total miles: 9287 mi*


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Normbuilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2177
Mountain / Fat Bike 156
Road Bike Ride 146
Total Miles 2479

JordyB
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 342
Recreational Miles: 150
Total Miles: 492

A girl from Seattle
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 200
Recreational Miles 132
Total Miles 332

cdaddy
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 471
Recreational Miles 52
Total Miles 523

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 24.2
Total Commuter Miles: 729.5
Recreational Days: 29
Recreational Miles: 58.0
Total Recreational Miles: 639.2
Total Miles: 1368.7

bedwards1000 -Final
Commuter Days: 211 (92%)
Commuter Miles: 5218
MTB Miles: 974
Total Miles: 5853

rufio
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 36
Recreational Miles: 95
Total Miles: 131

rodar y rodar
Jan-Oct
Commutes: 190/190
Estimated commute miles: 1197

David C
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Km: 45
Recreational Days: 4
Recreational Km: 12
Total Km: 57

Lidarman
Commuter days: 127
Commuter Miles ridden: 1597
Total riding miles: 3083
Total days using a car to commute: 0

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 561
Recreational Miles:

J3SSEB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 64
Recreational Miles:

Woodway
Commuter Days: 152
Commuter miles: 5459
Recreational miles: 884
Total miles: 6343

dru
commuter days: 15
commuter km: 540
recreational km: 20

mtbxplorer
total 2093
added up my greenliteride & endo miles today
(switched midyear to help VT win the Nat'l Bike Challenge )

ucbsupafly (updated 6/11)
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 80
Recreational Miles: 90
Total Miles: 170

scorchedearth
Commuter Days: 25
Commuter Miles: 500
Recreational Miles: 1000

mzinn23
Commuter Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 170
Recreational Miles: Not sure

bikeCOLORADO
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 895
Recreational Miles: 293

Dalton
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1528

hunter006 - Last updated 17-Dec-2012
Commuter days: 195 (Have been sick & on vacation a lot this year)
Estimated commuter miles: 8500.
Total miles: 9287 mi

kate
Commuter Days 11
Commuter Miles 319
Fat Bike 36
Total Miles 355


----------

